# Could this pattern be Unisex?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you think this could be made for a guy? Or does it look to girlish?

Tell me what you think

Tia!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Can u cut back the collar trim on it? Sweater's fine, bottom trim's fine. It's the top collar trim thingy that make it's look for a woman (IMO) Just make it smaller - like 1.5 inch SEE?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Osiris!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It will work. Is it just farther stitch around the neck? If so you can easily just use less of maybe even us a rib up there. Nice sweater!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Being a guy, I'm gonna say no... The neck for sure is too girly, and I'm not fond of the bottom either... It draws too much attention...


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I would say if you replaced top and bottom with ribbing, and maybe closed the collar a little (like a crew neck) that it would be more masculine. 

Also, the cuffs if there are any.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Showed it to dh,and my oldest boy (24), they both said no.
Sited the same reasons Semi did.
Now this one is rather similar, but for sure male oriented.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATTavast.html


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Osiris, I'm still giggling over Tom Cruise with TaTa's..looks rather natural on him. ROFLMBO!!!ound:ound:
I'm so going to "you know where" when I die.:facepalm:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You Everyone!

I'm going to go with this. I figure its arranged something like what Lexi said.
I'm going to use the basic stitch count from the girlish one, cause that pattern calls for use of 15s.
While the one in the pic calls for 12s. You can't find a pattern for it online


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's the back

The girlish pattern is on cascade yarns.com under free patterns. You will see it. I can't get it to link from this tablet


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Osiris, I'm still giggling over Tom Cruise with TaTa's..looks rather natural on him. ROFLMBO!!!ound:ound:
> I'm so going to "you know where" when I die.:facepalm:


I didn't see that at first. On second glance I was :hysterical::hysterical:ound:
I knew then that sweater wouldn't work ound:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

It'll work if you modify the pattern. But is that what you want to do? The top for sure has to go. The bottom might work only if you make it small....I was gonna suggest a collar instead but I figured you would have to modify the hack out of the pattern. The sweater with the zipper is fine - I've got one just like that grey one. Just modify the 'decorations' or eliminate them. 

I wasn't being cynical with the Cruise thing tho! It is kind of funny...Ahhh... the products of sleepless nights!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know you weren't. It's just funny!! In a good way.
I really like the blue sweater the best. Cool enough, the green sweater pattern will give me the right basic stitching info -I think that's the right term, lol.


----------

